# Looking for a plasma cannon



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Does anyone have a spare plasma cannon they are willing to part with. I want to convert up one of my Oblits using one. I have tons of bitz so if you have one and are looking for bitz in return let me know.


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

EBAY has tons cheap Bits


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh I know but I would rather trade for bitz as I have more than enough bitz to want to go out and spend money on more.


----------

